# VIA97 funzt net



## galdasc (18. März 2002)

hey there

ich hab seit neustem ein problem mit meiner via97 onboard soundkarte!  ich hab ma wieder neuformatiert (WIN ME) und seit dem nimmt er die soundkarte nicht mehr an, d.h. er sagt, dass der treiber, den ich sonst immer genommen habe, für die soundkarte nicht passend sei :-(. ich hab ma win 2k installiert, aber da tut sich auch nichts! (vielleicht mainboard defekt, schließ ich aber vorläufig aus!)

schon ma danke!



-/cu\-


----------



## Freaky (18. März 2002)

moin


saug dir mal die neusten treiber vom mainboardhersteller....
vielleicht hilft es...


gruß
freaky


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. März 2002)

+bios update +via 4in1 ich glaub da sind die aktuellen die 4.37er.


----------



## galdasc (20. März 2002)

*bussili* (iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii)

FUNZT!!!! JUPPIDUH!!!! Thanks to all my fans who wrote me ;-) 


nein... 

also danke, hat geklappt mit den neuen treibern!!! 




-/cu\-


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. März 2002)

Schön wenn du dich so freuen kannst.


----------

